# Koi krank? Bitte um Hilfe!!!



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2006)

Ich hatte ja geschrieben, das uns bei dem Unwetter die ganze Einschlemmung in den Teich gelaufen ist und das ganze Wasser trübe war. Die Firma die uns die Technik geliefert hat,  hat uns dann eine weitere Pumpe reingehängt und das Wasser wird in der Tat wieder klar aber...... seit vorgestern fällt mir auf, das die Kois (8Stck) nicht mehr umherschwimmen sondern in Reihe und Glied regelrecht stehen, alle zusammen wie eine Armee. 
Habe diese Nacht nicht gut schlafen können und habe mir überlegt ob es daran liegen könnte, das zuviel Frischwasser eingefüllt wurde, ca. 3000 Ltr. bei 12000. Komischerweise halten sie sich im flacheren Bereich auf und gestern Abend sogar in dem Bereich wo noch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen reinfielen. Kann es sein, das das Wasser zu kalt ist durch die Auffüllung? Lacht nicht, habe wirklich keine Ahnung und mache mir um die Tierchen schon meine Sorgen.
Wie und was prüfe ich am Besten? Mit welchen Geräten? Was sind die Besten und Sinnvollsten? Kann es an dem Futter liegen, da sind sie auch nicht wild drauf?
Ach ich weiß nicht wie ich ihnen helfen kann.Könnt Ihr es? Bitte,bitte!

Liebe Grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Doris, 

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich um kleinere Fische handelt und die Wasserwerte wie Nitrit in Ordnung sind. 

Dein Teich hat die Abmessungen 8x4m. 
Dies ergibt bei 1m Wassertiefe 32m³ Wasservolumen. 
Du hast aber 12m³ und das ergibt eine durchschittliche Wassertiefe von etwa 40cm. 
Ich vermute mal dein Teich hat eine tiefste Stelle und vieeeeel Flachwasserzone. 
Also ganz und gar nicht koigerecht, denn rasche Temperaturschwankungen sind bei solchen Teichen vorprogrammiert und gerade dies mag die Koigesundheit überhaupt gar nicht.   

Kurz: 
Vermutlich Temperaturschock und es kann gut sein, dass die Koi diese Schädigung nicht wegstecken. Also rechne mit dem schlimmsten und laß dich dann positiv überraschen. 

Normalerweise würde ich dir raten, die Fische aus dem Teich zu nehmen und sie langsam temperaturerhöhen, aber auch das rausfangen wird in einem solchen Teich mehr Streß für die Fische, als sie wegstecken können. Deshalb würde ich abwarten und auf eine Aussentemperaturerhöhung hoffen. 
Ein paar Tage nicht füttern sollte auf jeden Fall gut tun. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Rainer, zuerst einmal lieben Dank für Deine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort. die Abmasse sind nur geschätzt, ich hänge mal ein Bild wo man die  einzelnen Zonen sehen kann und wie es fertig ist. Die tiefste Stelle ist 1,40 m. Müßte meinen Mann mal fragen wegen der maße, der ist wie meistens nicht greifbar  
Beim ersten Versuch einen Teich durch eine Firma herzustellen ist total daneben gegangen. Nachdem zwei Gutachter ihn für untauglich und Totalschaden bezeichnet haben, ist das am Gericht anhängig.
Wir d.h. mein Mann hat dann alles selbst wieder zurückgebaut, hat dann Hilfe von einem Fischgeschäftbesitzer Aquaristik und auch Teichtechnik bekommen. Der hat die ganze Technik gemacht aber viel Infos war da nicht und schon gar nicht, das der Teich nicht für Koi geeignet sei.  :cry: 
Das habe ich jetzt schon gemerkt aber nun müssen wir das Beste draus machen, mein Mann ist jetzt schon fix und fertig, es war sein Traum und entwickelt sich so langsam zum Alptraum und ich versuche ihn bei Laune zu halten.
Nun die gute Nachricht. Wir waren heute bei www.koidream.de deren Laden bei uns in der Nähe ist. Dort wurden wir nett beraten und wir kamen auf die Idee das es an zu wenig Sauerstoff liegen könnte. Wir haben aufgerüstet und siehe da, die Fische schwimmen seit einer guten Stunde wieder umher und gefressen haben sie auch. Wir hatten wohl auch nicht das richtige Futter. 
Ist nur schade, das ich zu spät hierher gefunden habe, hoffe aber es wird dennoch werden.
Übrigens haben zwei Bekannte von uns auch Koi in den Teichen und das sind Miniteiche (ich sage immer Pfützchen) und die schwimmen seit Jahren lustig umher.

Also, ich möchte positiv denken (den Fischen zu Liebe) und hoffe alles wird gut. Wenn den Fischen was geschehen würde, täre mir das sehr leid und ich denke für meinen Mann wäre dann das Thema Teich auch gegessen. Zuviel Ärger hat es uns gebracht. Von den Kosten und die vielleicht noch kommen ganz abzusehen.
Irgendiw kriege ich das mit den Bildern nicht hin, Mist aber auch!

Liebe Grüße Doris
Schicke das erst einmal ab und versuche noch einmal seperat mit den Bildern.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2006)

Hat ja doch geklappt, dann das andere foto gleich hinterher.

Liebe Grüße doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2006)

na also, 

das sieht nicht nach 8m aus und tief ist er auch, also gar nicht so übel für die paar Fischlein. 

*Beachte: *
Der Sauerstoffgehalt ist neben dem Nitrit einer der wichtigsten Werte im fischbesetzten Teich. 
*Mein Rat:* 
Besorgt euch Tröpfchentests z.B. von JBL für Nitrit, Nitrat, Ph, KH und Ammoniak. 
Leider sind die Sauerstoff-Tröpfchentests nur bedingt zu gebrauchen, da sehr ungenau. Da wird auf Dauer nur ein elektonisches Messgerät helfen.  Aber der Kauf lohnt sich, da ein Teich ja keine kurzfristige Angelegenheit sein soll und die Fische werden es euch ganz sicher danken.   
*Bedenke:* 
Der Tod eines einzigen kleinen Fischleins wegen Sauerstoffmangel wäre der Preis eines solchen Messgerätes.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Rainer, lieben Dank, ich werde uns das besorgen. Mein Mann hat mich ausgelacht als ich ihm von den Maßen erzählte die ich gesschätzt hatte und meinte: *typisch*. Was immer er auch damit meint  
Er soll mal messen aber die Hauptsache ist, das es den Fischen wieder gut geht und ´wir früh genug reagiert haben. Haben uns so einen Oxydator gekauft und der gefällt ihnen scheinbar. Werde jetzt mal Deine HP besuchen.

Nochmals lieben Dank und Grüße,

doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2006)

Mensch Rainer, was hast Du einen tollen Teich und so schöne Koi, ich ahne Schlimmes. Mein Mann meinte ja schom, hätte er es noch einmal zu tun, er würde den Teich viel größer machen. Der Platz ist zu genüge da.
Doch sag mal, geht Dein Hund nicht in den Teich? Unsere wollten erst (sind ja Wasserhunde) aber wir haben ihnen zur Abkühlung einen großen Brunnen aufgestellt und sie gehen in der Tat dort rein. Die Katze geht am Teich trinken wie beim Nachbar auch aber macht nichts, dennoch haben wir in der Naschbarschaft einige böse Katzen, da muß ich achtgeben, aber unsere zwei Hunden passen schon auf das sie nicht zu uns kommen und unser Katerchen verhauen.

Ich befürchte fast, das sich das Hobby meines Mannes mehr zu meinem entwickelt. 

Liebe grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2006)

Doris   

ich sag` mal Danke im Namen des Teiches und der Fischlein.   



Das mit dem Teich bekommt ihr ganz sicher in den Griff, aber um eine Hobbyausbildung zum Tierarzt, Physiker, Biologen  Chemiker u.s.w. werdet auch ihr nicht herum kommen, wenn ihr die Gesundheit der Koi aufrecht erhalten wollt.   

Viel Spaß noch mit dem Teich. 

Schönen Sonntag, 
Rainer


----------

